# How do I install software on a server so everyone can use it ?



## tomwi11is (Jul 31, 2006)

At work, I have to make sure everyone is able to access and use this piece of software, it is called Alpha Law Vantage, but it doesnt really matter what it is. For this example lets say it is Microsoft Word. Could anyone tell me how I would go about installing Microsoft Word onto a server so that eveyone that is connected to the network can use it ? I really need some help guys, please help me out. P.S I am a computer engineer, so I know alot about computers, just not much about servers, so I should be able to understand you, so any expert help would be greatly appriatiated.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Typically programs like Word need to be installed on each computer. 

As far as Alpha Law Vantage, you would need to check with the manufacturer of the software to see if can be installed the way you want or not. They would know best.


----------



## tomwi11is (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I understand that Word would have to be installed on each machine, but isnt there a way of installing it on the server so that everyone can access the files that are used by the software, say word from the server rather than locally on their own C Drives ? I thought you could create a group policy or something that would allow the software to be installed on everyone's computer who is in that group ? Does anyone know how to do this ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you get that working, it would certainly increase network traffic, not exactly a desirable thing to do.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I was with a group a Boeing that had worked closely with Microsoft on this years ago. Against our recommendation we were still asked to proceed. There was never a way to completely install Office on the server, had a lot of support required to get it to work, did not affect network traffic that much, but turned out to be too much of a support hassle rather than just taking the little bit of relative time to install it on each computer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I also had a client that had it configured to run off the network (I had nothing to do with that, I was developing avionics for them). They finally stopped trying to run it that way, multiple issues, and their IT folks claimed it was impacting the network. Remember, those were the days of 10mbit networks, we had coax in the stone ages.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

tomwi11is said:


> Thanks for the reply. I understand that Word would have to be installed on each machine, but isnt there a way of installing it on the server so that everyone can access the files that are used by the software, say word from the server rather than locally on their own C Drives ? I thought you could create a group policy or something that would allow the software to be installed on everyone's computer who is in that group ? Does anyone know how to do this ?


It's just not all that simple to do. Certainly not in comparison to how long it would take to just install the software on each computer. And of course there would be the licensing control issues.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

We do this with one program and it is a pain but is easily enough done.

Load the program onthe Server as normal giving your Local Group or individual Accounts Modify permision on the executable file. Now go to each workstation and map a drive back to that folder. Go to the desktop and create a shortcut to the excutable file within the mapped drive.
Hope that made sense.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Bob Cerelli said:


> It's just not all that simple to do. Certainly not in comparison to how long it would take to just install the software on each computer. And of course there would be the licensing control issues.


Agree here...

If the program isn't designed for multiple users, you will have problems...

You will probably see locked file issues, file in use errors ect...

Best thing to do is like Bob said...check with the people who wrote the program, that way you are covered with the licensing issues, and multiple users...

JMO...


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Our program is a simple database program to check the value of Savings Bonds.


----------

